# Anyone ever heard of a maple being shaped to grow like a rocking chair?



## Notgoodyet (Jun 5, 2019)

I've been told my medium thickness Maple in my yard was shaped to be made into a rocking chair. If so anyone know anything about them. Google was useless or know how to make it into chairs. Or the tools I would need for said job.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

HUH!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Only seen this guy in the UK do it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Only seen this guy in the UK do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5-10 years is a little too long for me if i need furniture.pretty cool though.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> 5-10 years is a little too long for me if i need furniture.pretty cool though.
> 
> - pottz


In the trees' defense, i have some half-done projects I started a few years ago…


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Silly unless your into Harry Potter and want your house to look like hogwarts.


----------



## Notgoodyet (Jun 5, 2019)

The tree is over 50 years old and I meant it as they shaped it like a rocking chair so u could cut out about 4 2" thick all the way down the stump


----------



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

Chris Schwarz's stuff mentions this. Can't remember where to be exact. He's super into chairmaking and has found bent limbs, resawed them, and scarf-joined them to create wraparound arms. Check out his blog or contact Lost Art Press - he may be interested in this and could definitely help advise you.


----------



## Notgoodyet (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I seem to remember seeing something similar to the video above in a FWW magazine sometime back in the 80s I think.

I could see where having a bowed trunk like that might allow you to cut the runners so that the grain runs end-to-end without having to steam bend it. Not sure that it was done that way on purpose but I can see where they probably looked for trees like that back in the day just for that purpose.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Good picture. Looks like it might work for the rockers.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Roy Underhill did something like that on his show.


----------

